# December Duck Hunt



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

Proud Boy with ducks


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photo, thanks for sharing it. He's a handsome boy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Great picture!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Those were the days...sitting in the snow...with my dog by my side. Thanks for bringing back the memories. Give him a big atta boy from me. We used to have a duck dinner every Christmas, one of my favorite dinners of the year. Now we have New York Strip...they're slower and easier to shoot.

Pete


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Great photo of Riley!!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Enjoy Goldens & Labs at work.





 
EvanG


----------

